# Mk677 to Aid PCT?



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Been trying Mk677 out while on my bulk.

Curious.... Would Mk677 during PCT + Rest period, help maintain gains made during the blast?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes

Nothing compared to aas but it will help


----------

